# buscar.si



## chebapuc (Apr 4, 2006)

Hola, necesito usar la fórmula buscar.si con un rango de datos y no sé como hacerlo. Lo que tengo que lograr es que se busque en un rango =CONTAR.SI(Hoja1!$V$449:$V$461 una cierta cantidad de términos (son palabras, no números) que estén en otro rango: Hoja3!C12:C15). El problema es que cuando armo la fórmula, no responde. Me podría alguien ayudar?

Gracias


----------



## sakuragy (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Buscar.si*

Hola, saludos.

Creo que esta un poco en chino lo que intentas, porque la función buscar.si no acepta como criterio un rango de datos, ni modos es a patin, podría ser:

=CONTAR.SI(rango2,C30)+CONTAR.SI(rango2,C31)+CONTAR.SI(rango2,C32)+CONTAR.SI(rango2,C33)

donde rango2= es un nombre definido para un rango
c30, c31, c32 y c33, son las celdas que contienen los valores que buscas. 

Disculpa no ser de mucho ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## chebapuc (Apr 4, 2006)

Si. OK, gracias. Así lo he estado haciendo hasta ahora. Lo que busco es una función que me alivie el trabajo, por ejemplo, de incluir un criterio nuevo cuando la tabla ya está creada. Posiblemente, la fórmula adecuada no sea Contar.Si, pero necesito saber cuál es o que alguien me pase una fórmula creada para esto que exista por ahí. Gracias de todas formas y sigo a la espera de alguien que se apiade de mí.


----------



## sailepaty (Apr 4, 2006)

Hola Chebapuc,

Intenta con la siguiente formula.

=SUMAPRODUCTO(--(ESNUMERO(COINCIDIR(Hoja1!$V$449:$V$461 ,Hoja3!C12:C15,))))

Saludos


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 5, 2006)

chebapuc,

La fórmula de sailepaty debe pegar en el blanco.  Favor note bien esa última coma, sin ella la fórmula cuenta todos, con ella, cuenta solamente los que coinciden.


----------

